# Riverboards on hell’s canyon



## Gamer242 (May 16, 2018)

Are riverboards allowed on hells canyon I saw a picture of a guy riverboarding but that’s the only one I saw and a redditor said they where banned because of the jet boats


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

On our trip in 2016 we had a guy use a Carlson board the whole way and never heard anything, however, I was going over the rules for our trip next week and saw this.

"The use of NON VALID RIVERCRAFT is prohibited. Information on the types of valid and non valid rivercraft is posted at all river permit stations or call (509) 758 0616."

Doesn't apply to us this time, but you may want to call.


----------

